# Blackbuck Antelope TAMALES !



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

Seeing how the seasons are changing and it is getting colder I thought it time to make some tamales to be shared with friends over the holiday season. In Texas and other parts of the country, tamales go hand in hand with good chili and a cold beer and good friends.

One of my like minded friends harvested a black buck antelope in New Mexico a month or so ago and I did the processing and grinding the meat on a course grind once and then frozen. 

DAY 1: 
The night before was a lot of prep. Cooked 6 lbs of the antelope in a large skillet on low while I made the "chili sauce". I used Ancho, New Mexico, Chipotle, & California peppers.
I took the peppers and cut them open to scape the seeds out, then put them in the oven @ 350 degrees on a flat sheet for 15 mins. 




They were then transferred to a pot of warm water to soak for 45 min. After that the chili pods were placed in a blender with 2 cups of the water they had been soaked in along with 2 tablespoons of minced garlic and 1 tsp of Kosher salt. 








Next they were blended into a nice paste using the water they were soaked in that was simmered until it was fairly thick. 
By the time the meat had been browned good (at least and hour) I added the sauce to the meat and let simmer until most of the water from the entire had steamed off, then it was placed in a container to cool overnight in the refrig.

Next the corn husks (use fresh husk if possible) are set to soak in water overnight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now comes making the masa paste for use on the corn shucks.
I just bought a masa flour mix and added melted lard and water as per the directions on the package. I made up the whole 5 pounds and mixed thoroughly then packe into a 2 gallon zip lock and put in the fridge. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




DAY 2:
Got up at 4 am and took the masa out so it could get to room temp, went back to bed until 8am.
Laid out all the ingredients on some large flat pans to make for easier cleanup later.
...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I use a small scoop to distribute the meat filling to the masa coated corn husk, then add a couple black olives (southwest style) fold over and roll to make a nice seam, the bottom of th e shuck is tucked over the seam and tied with a strip of the corn husk. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Note the black olives...






Below is tied.






Now for a mess of them...tied and ready to steam.





...






I placed in a tamale steamer pot which is basically a tall pot with a rack covered with shucks (keeps the bottoms from getting soggy) a few inches above the water and got the water to boil then turned down to simmer, covered with a towel (keeps the steam condensation from dripping on the open end of the tamales) and loose fitting lid.
Steamed for 40 mins +- till the masa was cooked, removed from the heat and set aside to cool enough to remove from the pot (about and hour). Then removed and laid back onto flat pans to further cool before wrapping in foil and placing in the freezer. I like to wrap them 6 to a package instead of 12.....just my preference in the event I want a quick snack without having to defrost a whole dozen.
.
Don't be intimidated, you too can do this. It just takes a little time and effort, It is a great way to get family and friends together and talk about good times and pass along your skills.
I wonder how they would be smoked after being steamed??? i may have to try that myself.
Enjoy and Happy Tamale making Holidays to all.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm sorry I didn't take some pics of the steaming process.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2019)

Well that deserves a *Like!*

Real nice pictorial on making your tamales, nice cook.
They sound and look delicious!
I could eat 6 no problemo.

Never had any Blackbuck venison, bet it's good.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 29, 2019)

LIKE!  If Chili is claiming 6, I'll take an easy dozen over here! 

Thanks for the process.  Black olives look like a real good addition too!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Well that deserves a *Like!*
> 
> Real nice pictorial on making your tamales, nice cook.
> They sound and look delicious!
> ...



To me it tastes just like Elk or venison.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> LIKE!  If Chili is claiming 6, I'll take an easy dozen over here!
> 
> Thanks for the process.  Black olives look like a real good addition too!


Yes, you bite into the olive about half way through and go what the heck is this...but it is a good thing.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks awesome! I love tamales, and the olive adds an interesting twist... LIKE!


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 29, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Seeing how the seasons are changing and it is getting colder I thought it time to make some tamales to be shared with friends over the holiday season. In Texas and other parts of the country, tamales go hand in hand with good chili and a cold beer and good friends.
> 
> One of my like minded friends harvested a black buck antelope in New Mexico a month or so ago and I did the processing and grinding the meat on a course grind once and then frozen.
> 
> ...




Very cool iv been wanting to make some venison tamales, hopefully i can find some time and give it a go soon. Like!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Looks awesome! I love tamales, and the olive adds an interesting twist... LIKE!


Thank you..


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Very cool iv been wanting to make some venison tamales, hopefully i can find some time and give it a go soon. Like!


You won't be disappointed, there is no wrong way to make tamales.

HT


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> .... there is no wrong way to make tamales.
> 
> HT


Oh yeah there is.... LOL.
Talking tamales can be like talking religion or politics.
Depending on who you're talking to, here are just a few.

#1 Dry, crumbling Masa that is too coarse.
#2 Which grind of Masa
#3 Pork, chicken or beef
#4 Parchment instead of cornhusks
#5 Banana leaves instead of cornhusks
#6 Too much Masa

Me personally, I have yet to meet one I didn't like.


----------



## kelbro (Oct 29, 2019)

Christmas tradition at our place. You provided a very good work instruction on making them. 

Try smoked turkey, wow. We also do chicken tamales with a little Hatch Chile and a sliver of Wisconsin cheese.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow they look delicious! The effort was definitely worth it!

Never had a tamale though 

Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2019)

Man that was a lot of work, but it sure looks like it was worth it!
Gonna bookmark this & give it a try this winter!
Al


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2019)

xray said:


> Wow they look delicious! The effort was definitely worth it!
> 
> Never had a tamale though
> 
> Like!


If you get a chance to try one, you will want more than one.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that was a lot of work, but it sure looks like it was worth it!
> Gonna bookmark this & give it a try this winter!
> Al


With all of your expierence you will not have any trouble making these Al. Go for it. You can pretty much use anything your taste buds like for the filling.

Thanks for the kind words.

HT


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2019)

HT They look good to me! I made some a few weeks back did't think of Olives nice job.LIKES
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 30, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Looks awesome! I love tamales, and the olive adds an interesting twist... LIKE!


Did you intend the literary pun?
Or am I just a geek reading between the lines?
Oliver Twist.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Did you intend the literary pun?
> Or am I just a geek reading between the lines?
> Oliver Twist.


HAHAHA!!! No pun intended, but that's funny!!!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2019)

tropics said:


> HT They look good to me! I made some a few weeks back did't think of Olives nice job.LIKES
> Richie


I don't know where I came up with the olive thing. Someone said it was the way it is done in far West Texas & New Mexico.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 30, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> HAHAHA!!! No pun intended, but that's funny!!!


My brain makes strange connections sometimes, and I'm not really old enough to be labeled eccentric.


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> I don't know where I came up with the olive thing. Someone said it was the way it is done in far West Texas & New Mexico.



HT Makes me wish I had more of the Pork Brisket I used..
Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 31, 2019)

tropics said:


> HT Makes me wish I had more of the Pork Brisket I used..
> Richie


Well the pork should be going on sale pretty soon with the Holidays just around the corner.


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Well the pork should be going on sale pretty soon with the Holidays just around the corner.



HT it seems like every other week,a store bye me has Pork Butts $0.99 I am stocked for PP the Brisket was a funny cut.
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh great! Now thanks a lot! Now I have a craving for tamales!!!

Great post. Process looks like a solid one to follow! Like!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 31, 2019)

I plan on making some more tamales. After going to the Wurstfest Sausage Festival this weekend My buddy wants to make bratwurst and tamales, and deer season opens Saturday too so it looks like it is gonna get busy around here. And it is cold too.

HT


----------

